# Twin arc metal halide



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has used them..and what yall think


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What fixture are you looking at?


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry Im Looking At The 14k To 20k 250w


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't use em, theres generally not enough time inbetween on/off for them to cool down to switch colors. To irradic for my taste.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

I see wat mean..


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would not use them.i agree with the above


----------

